# Questions on resale purchase



## enutts (Feb 15, 2017)

Im considering buying WM points via resale. Does your points allow you to book at the WM South Pacific resorts as well?


----------



## bizaro86 (Feb 15, 2017)

enutts said:


> Im considering buying WM points via resale. Does your points allow you to book at the WM South Pacific resorts as well?



Nope, resale purchases after a certain date (2006 iirc) don't get access.


----------



## enutts (Feb 15, 2017)

bizaro86 said:


> Nope, resale purchases after a certain date (2006 iirc) don't get access.



Ok thanks. Can you buy WM South Pacific resale?


----------



## bizaro86 (Feb 15, 2017)

enutts said:


> Ok thanks. Can you buy WM South Pacific resale?


Yes, but it's more expensive per point. Try here: http://www.redseason.com.au/

Read their newsletters for more info.


----------



## breezez (Feb 22, 2017)

I am pretty sure you if you have a resell account you can rent WM+A points from an owner who has developer points and they can be used for South Pacific.   I have not seen anyone charge anything different really because of their +A status.

I have rented points out in the past with the TS designator on them and the rentee confirmed they showed in their account with that designator so I would assume +A would work the same.

Not sure, but wonder if you rent points from WorldMark if they would work too.


----------



## ecwinch (Feb 23, 2017)

breezez said:


> I am pretty sure you if you have a resell account you can rent WM+A points from an owner who has developer points and they can be used for South Pacific.   I have not seen anyone charge anything different really because of their +A status.
> 
> I have rented points out in the past with the TS designator on them and the rentee confirmed they showed in their account with that designator so I would assume +A would work the same.
> 
> Not sure, but wonder if you rent points from WorldMark if they would work too.



I wish this was true, but it's not. A resale acct that only has WM credits, will see all credits transferred to them as WM credits. I've rented credits from members with WM+A credits and WMTS credits, and they come into my acct as WM credits.  

Nor can you use rented credits to access WMTS benefits like Club Pass or other TS programs.


----------



## CO skier (Feb 23, 2017)

breezez said:


> Not sure, but wonder if you rent points from WorldMark if they would work too.


I have never taken a  WorldMark Asia Pacific reservation to completion, but I can get to a screen that appears to allow me to make a reservation in a WorldMark unit at some of these resorts using WM credits rented at a rate of $0.15/credit.

At that rate, though, it would probably be more cost effective to book directly with the resort using USD$.


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 23, 2017)

There is a WMSP 13,000 Credit Account for sale on EBAY.


----------

